# Martin logan Motion 10 and Motion 12 deals



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

came across this large coupon code for anybody who might be interested. for myself i think im going to buy bookshelf speakers . 

MartinLogan Dynamo 500 10" Stereo/Home Theater Subwoofer Each
Be the first to review this product...
$300 off w/ promo code EMCKBJA28, ends 8/25 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-na&Item=N82E16882981004&Tpk=N82E16882981004

MartinLogan Motion 10 Stereo or Home Theater Front/Surround Speaker Each
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-na&Item=N82E16882981007&Tpk=N82E16882981007
$200 off w/ promo code EMCKBJA22, ends 8/25 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-na&Item=N82E16882981006&Tpk=N82E16882981006
MartinLogan Motion 12 Home Theater Front/Surround Speaker Each
$300 off w/ promo code EMCKBJA23, ends 8/25


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

genjix said:


> was looking for deals for speakers and came across huge discount coupon codes. thought Ide share it with you guys (im not really sure how good these really are but it seemed like a bargain)
> 
> 
> MartinLogan Dynamo 500 10" Stereo/Home Theater Subwoofer Each
> ...


Hello,
Newegg really has had some nice deals on the Entry Level ML Models of late. A few Weekends ago they were selling the MLT-2 for $329 Dollars (1500 MSRP) As for the Motion Series, the Folded Motion Tweeter is actually a 30 year old Heil Design whose Patent had run out. Not a bad sounding line of Speakers all the same.

As for Subwoofers, I really do not think until you move up to the Servo Controlled Grotto that it is worth considering an ML Subwoofer as the ID Companies offer so much more Subwoofer for the Dollar.
However for the Speakers, for those who have not Auditioned the Motion Series, it is well worth going to BB/Magnolia and going to Audition them to see if they are to your liking.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

The Motion 12 would have been a good deal if I had caught it. It is a pretty good sounding speaker IMO, and for that price, it's a no brainer if you need a small floorstander. I'm not much of a fan of the cheaper models, they tend to sound a bit too bright


----------

